# Residencia



## welshduo (Aug 26, 2012)

Have an appointment for residencia tomorrow and have just realised my husband has not been added to my S1 form. Should I cancel the appointment or is it possible to just get one months health care until the corrected S1 arrives? Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

welshduo said:


> Have an appointment for residencia tomorrow and have just realised my husband has not been added to my S1 form. Should I cancel the appointment or is it possible to just get one months health care until the corrected S1 arrives? Any advice would be welcome.


You can certainly register, but without healthcare clearly set out for him he won't be able to

I'm pretty certain that you can't get private health insurance for just a month


is he your dependant as far as healthcare is concerned? I'm pretty sure he'd get his own S1 form - I have them for my children as my dependants (although because I work here I don't take advantage of them)


----------



## welshduo (Aug 26, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> You can certainly register, but without healthcare clearly set out for him he won't be able to
> 
> I'm pretty certain that you can't get private health insurance for just a month
> 
> is he your dependant as far as healthcare is concerned? I'm pretty sure he'd get his own S1 form - I have them for my children as my dependants (although because I work here I don't take advantage of them)


He is my dependent for health until he reaches retirement age in June


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

welshduo said:


> He is my dependent for health until he reaches retirement age in June


I'm pretty certain he should be issued with his own S1 - as I said, I was sent individual, named forms for my daughters

give the DWP a ring


----------



## welshduo (Aug 26, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I'm pretty certain he should be issued with his own S1 - as I said, I was sent individual, named forms for my daughters
> 
> give the DWP a ring


Have just spoken to them to see if they could email anything and they said they are sending an updated S1 with him added as my dependent.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

We applied for & received our Residencia, 2 weeks ago & were in the same position as yourselves.... I receive the State pension - my husband is my dependent on my SI.

Make sure you take 2 copies of the SI - they return the original to you - but require 2 copies, 1 for each of you......likewise the Bank statements. If you haven't sufficient copies of everything, you are told to return with them - then, you have to re-queue.

Good luck


----------



## welshduo (Aug 26, 2012)

Allie-P said:


> We applied for & received our Residencia, 2 weeks ago & were in the same position as yourselves.... I receive the State pension - my husband is my dependent on my SI.
> 
> Make sure you take 2 copies of the SI - they return the original to you - but require 2 copies, 1 for each of you......likewise the Bank statements. If you haven't sufficient copies of everything, you are told to return with them - then, you have to re-queue.
> 
> Good luck


Just back from the police station. Didn't get the registration as my monthly direct debit into our bank is not my pension!!!
I was not aware you have to have your pension paid into the Spanish account only that you had to have circa 1100 euros per month paid in. Am I wrong???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

welshduo said:


> Just back from the police station. Didn't get the registration as my monthly direct debit into our bank is not my pension!!!
> I was not aware you have to have your pension paid into the Spanish account only that you had to have circa 1100 euros per month paid in. Am I wrong???


it clearly varies from office to office - someone I know registered recently with just 600€ a month _on average _transferred from the UK to Spain - the extranjería told her that they had no interest in _where _it came from

she's not old enough to get a pension, anyway


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

welshduo said:


> Just back from the police station. Didn't get the registration as my monthly direct debit into our bank is not my pension!!!
> I was not aware you have to have your pension paid into the Spanish account only that you had to have circa 1100 euros per month paid in. Am I wrong???





Sorry to hear that......Yes, in my area, the pensions have to be paid into your Spanish bank account.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Allie-P said:


> Sorry to hear that......Yes, in my area, the pensions have to be paid into your Spanish bank account.


I have been told that it is just income paid in.. but again we will be under retirement age, maybe if it is "state" pension then they need that proof


----------



## welshduo (Aug 26, 2012)

cambio said:


> I have been told that it is just income paid in.. but again we will be under retirement age, maybe if it is "state" pension then they need that proof


You're confused!!I would have thought as long as you had a monthly direct debit it would not matter where it came from. Not sure where to go from here.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

cambio said:


> I have been told that it is just income paid in.. but again we will be under retirement age, maybe if it is "state" pension then they need that proof




Hi,

Yes, if your income is Pension - then, it has to be paid directly into your Spanish account.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Allie-P said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, if your income is Pension - then, it has to be paid directly into your Spanish account.


I've seen nothing to confirm this - I suspect it is just one office's ruling.


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Sounds like another case of being awkward why the hell can't something so simple be streamlined!!!!!


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> I've seen nothing to confirm this - I suspect it is just one office's ruling.



Perhaps that is the case.......obviously, if you don't obey your specific office's demands, you don't get the Residencia !!

Fuengirola Policia told us in advance their requirements - omitting the vast amounts of photocopies.


----------



## welshduo (Aug 26, 2012)

Allie-P said:


> Perhaps that is the case.......obviously, if you don't obey your specific office's demands, you don't get the Residencia !!
> 
> Fuengirola Policia told us in advance their requirements - omitting the vast amounts of photocopies.


Just been to the local town hall. He couldn't believe this either so he phoned the police( really nice Spanish man!!). They told him it was because we did not have our bank statement stamped by our bank, totally different story. We now have a stamped document and will return. Hopefully it will be the nasty man's day off.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

The Very Best of luck....... Why tell you one thing, when another is required ??

Which part of Spain are you ? because, I hope you fare better than us in obtaining your Health card........we have a 6 week wait, whilst the INSS Malaga Head office sanctions it


----------



## welshduo (Aug 26, 2012)

Allie-P said:


> The Very Best of luck....... Why tell you one thing, when another is required ??
> 
> Which part of Spain are you ? because, I hope you fare better than us in obtaining your Health card........we have a 6 week wait, whilst the INSS Malaga Head office sanctions it


Not even thinking about the health card! Trying for residencia and changing the car plates are stressing us out! We are in Pilar de la Horidada.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

welshduo said:


> Not even thinking about the health card! Trying for residencia and changing the car plates are stressing us out! We are in Pilar de la Horidada.



Yep, I know - one thing at a time....1 step forwards & 2 backwards....


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

welshduo said:


> Not even thinking about the health card! Trying for residencia and changing the car plates are stressing us out! We are in Pilar de la Horidada.


I'm close to you - and don't know your full circumstances - but if you have the EHIC card, then in the short term go to the Health centre in Cabo Roig (with passport) and you'll get a temp SIP card which will at least get you a doctor's appointment when you need it

Hope this helps!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stevec2x said:


> I'm close to you - and don't know your full circumstances - but if you have the EHIC card, then in the short term go to the Health centre in Cabo Roig (with passport) and you'll get a temp SIP card which will at least get you a doctor's appointment when you need it
> 
> Hope this helps!


you can only legally do that if you're here on holiday - they are already registering as resident, so that would only confuse matters in the long run

& in any case - on holiday & in an emergency you can just show your EHIC & passport - you don't NEED to get a temp health card


----------

